# Boot Shadowprotect from USB Pendrive



## Plantsman (Jan 20, 2008)

For those who use Storagecraft's Shadowprotect boot CD who would like to boot it from a pendrive instead.

Using a utilty called PEtoUSB I found it simple to do. There are a few provisos though: -

1. The pendrive must be 2GB or less but large enough to hold all files
2. It must be formatted to FAT 16
3. Extract the contents of the Shadowprotect boot CD to a folder on your main hard drive (not the pendrive).

The PEtoUSB utility comes with a Readme intended to be used with BartPE, so where it says point PEtoUSB toBartPE simply point it to the Shadowprotect folder made earlier, otherwise just follow the Readme as is.

On the machine which you are going to boot with the pendrive set the boot option to USB-HDD in the CMOS. If this doesn't work there may be other USB boot options you can try. Your pendrive must be in the computer at boot time obviously and your PC must be reasonably new and capable of booting from USB.

There are many small notebooks being sold now without a CD drive so this option could be a lifesaver. It worked great for me the first time and I've been struggling with this USB boot problem for ages.

This should work with any PE boot CD's with some adjustments.

Here's the download link.

http://gocoding.com/page.php?al=petousb


----------

